# Redback Cristal



## jimmy01 (7/11/06)

Article in the Brisbane Courier Mail about some new beers from Matilda Bay. A Crema and and Redback Cristal. 

I see there's a thread on the Crema, but am wondering if anyone has tried the Cristal or has seen it in the bottleshops yet?

Link Courier Mail Lifestyle


----------



## Ash in Perth (7/11/06)

'alot of thought has gone into it' 

sounds pretty boring to me. the crema sounds interesting.


----------



## BruceL (7/11/06)

I noticed the Cristal in a BWS bottleshop today but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## faryg (8/11/06)

Got the Cristal sitting in the fridge but probably will wait and have it up against the Original. Tried the Crema on tap and it was fairly boring.


----------



## pbrosnan (8/11/06)

Hi,

I would have thought that Redback itself qualified as a Cristal. What's this one a, Cristal Cristal? Sounds as though Matilda Bay are jumping on the "dry, crisp, no flavour watery as Corona" bandwagon. It's a pity when, at the Brass Monkey here in Perth you get get Alpha and Stickbrack on tap, now there's flavour. The person who wrote this story probably thinks Tooheys Dry is pretty good.


----------



## rwmingis (2/1/08)

Hi all,

I cracked a redback cristal the other day. Bought it because I'm a big fan of the normal redback. I have to say I couldn't easily find any taste similarities between the two, and to be frank, I thought it tasted like water.

Mind you, I'm not an expert though and I don't know what a Cristal _should_ taste like...


----------



## yardy (2/1/08)

i had a few ( cristals ) over lunch at the OBT the other day, i've had a lot worse....


----------



## beerbarron (2/1/08)

RBC is made with CUB "a strain " yeast same as all their comercial beers . RBO has a wheat beer yeast and a lot of the flavour comes from that yeast .


----------



## tyoung (2/1/08)

I tried the Cristal a while ago and thought it was awful. I'm a big fan of the original btw.... 

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Guest Lurker (2/1/08)

Hey Cam
Admirable restraint. Joined July last year, first post this year! Cam entered a couple of very decent beers in the WA state comp this year.


----------



## rwmingis (2/1/08)

So what does the Cristal mean? Is it a type of grain. I remember seeing it a fair bit when I was in South America, but I just thought it was the spanish way of spelling the grain Crystal....

I didn't mention it before you mentioned the CUB strain, but the first thought that ran through my head when I tasted the RBC was that it had a very megaswill taste (ie not much at all)






cam barron said:


> RBC is made with CUB "a strain " yeast same as all their comercial beers . RBO has a wheat beer yeast and a lot of the flavour comes from that yeast .


----------



## Stuster (2/1/08)

With German wheat beers, there's the normal hefeweizen which is still contains the yeast. The kristall weizen is filtered first, so it's clear, but otherwise the process is the same so you still get the German wheat beer taste, though usually slightly different to the yeasty hefeweizen. I guess they're trying to suggest a comparison to that, but if they use their normal yeast, they're just being merchant bankers. Or maybe I'm overthinking this.


----------



## peas_and_corn (2/1/08)

Interesting sentence from the article-

"Crema is something else, a coffee-flavoured beer using hand-roasted beans grown in Queensland"

...so they are putting coffee in the beer?


----------



## Simon W (3/1/08)

Yeah.
There was a small one-page article in issue3 of Beer+Brewer mag(pg18) by Brad Rogers about roasting his own beans and experimenting with the idea.

EDIT:
Ahh, just reviewed that article, he wrote about wierd beers but didn't mention coffee, buggered if I can remember where I read about it now.

EDIT #2: 
OK, found it. Page 63 same mag. Article about Beer and Coffee.

"_A product of self-confessed caffeine addict Brad Rogers who installed his very own coffee roaster at the Matilda Bay Garage Brewery. Not content with just perfecting his morning espresso he decided it was time to create a coffee flavoured beer, using his own hand roasted beans._"


----------

